# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Venkelthee ?

## Fatimaa

Hallo allemaal ,

Ik had een tijdje gehoord op een kookprogramma dat venkelthee vochtafdrijven zou zijn en dat ht best helpt om af te vallen ook dat er talloze modellen litersvenkelthee perdg drinken (of dat waar is weet ik niet),ds heb ik heb maar gehaald van de winkel en heb er nog maar een paar er van geconsumeerd.


Mijn vraag is of er iemand hiermee ervaring heeft en of het werkelijk zijn werkje doet ? 


Dank bij voorbaat , 


Groetjs Fatima

----------

